# S.G Trad & Prim...Feb Shoot



## Barry Duggan (Feb 5, 2012)

The SGTP Feb. shoot is scheduled for next Saturday, Feb. 11, at the Poole Plantation, just North of Ellerville, Ga.
Please come join the fun...rain or shine.
Rumor control has it that deer meat chili is on the menu.


----------



## trad bow (Feb 5, 2012)

Plan on be there if work doesn't interfer.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Feb 5, 2012)

Targets were set this morning. 
Should be interesting.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 5, 2012)

I`ll be doin` demos on southeastern style rivercane arrows.


----------



## maymolly (Feb 5, 2012)

If the retina specialist will let me ride that far, Dirty44Dan and I hope to be there. We will know more on Thursday. 

MayMolly


----------



## bam_bam (Feb 5, 2012)

Done got word from Donnie they may be a couple long shots on the course.


----------



## dutchman (Feb 6, 2012)

I will not be there on Saturday. Kalia is coming over for a visit...


----------



## dpoole (Feb 6, 2012)

dutchman said:


> i will not be there on saturday. Kalia is coming over for a visit...



bring her along with you


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 6, 2012)

dpoole said:


> bring her along with you



He's probably got the poor child thinking he is the great Oz, and don't want her around all the in depth thinkers we've got down that way.


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 6, 2012)

Barry Duggan said:


> He's probably got the poor child thinking he is the great Oz, and don't want her around all the in depth thinkers we've got down that way.



Ignore the man behind the curtain!!!!!!!!

We can't wait for it!!!! Hope someone can make some good coleslaw...I love it with deer chili and maybe a grilled hotdog!!!!!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 6, 2012)

TNGIRL said:


> We can't wait for it!!!! Hope someone can make some good coleslaw...I love it with deer chili and maybe a grilled hotdog!!!!!



I reckon that means you are going to be wanting chili, good coldslaw, and a wennie samich...anything else? You gonna be wanting fries with that, her hungriness?
How bout a moon pie?


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 6, 2012)

Barry Duggan said:


> I reckon that means you are going to be wanting chili, good coldslaw, and a wennie samich...anything else?



What's behind the green door????


----------



## bam_bam (Feb 6, 2012)

TNGIRL said:


> What's behind the green door????



Wasnt that the name of a movie or something?


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 6, 2012)

bam_bam said:


> Wasnt that the name of a movie or something?



don't know about that Chris. But it was something my Daddy would ask Momma at the end of supper when the dessert was due, "What's behind the green door?  ......she always had something sweet cooked for us. So growing up that meant dessert!!! just a memory......


----------



## Muddyfoots (Feb 6, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ll be doin` demos on southeastern style rivercane arrows.



You gonna do the full deal?

Straighten, knap and sinew?


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 6, 2012)

Muddyfoots said:


> You gonna do the full deal?
> 
> Straighten, knap and sinew?



I need more learning on the feather cutting again.....


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 6, 2012)

Barry Duggan said:


> I reckon that means you are going to be wanting chili, good coldslaw, and a wennie samich...anything else? You gonna be wanting fries with that, her hungriness?
> How bout a moon pie?



I echo Dolly Parton.....takes alot to keep me this good looking!!!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 6, 2012)

Barry Duggan said:


> I reckon that means you are going to be wanting chili, good coldslaw, and a wennie samich...anything else? You gonna be wanting fries with that, her hungriness?
> How bout a moon pie?




Thes is South Georgia. We don`t eat cole slaw with our chili down here!!  



Muddyfoots said:


> You gonna do the full deal?
> 
> Straighten, knap and sinew?




Full deal, and I`ll either donate the finished arrow to the club, or give it to a purty girl.


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 6, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Thes is South Georgia. We don`t eat cole slaw with our chili down here!!
> 
> Full deal, and I`ll either donate the finished arrow to the club, or give it to a purty girl.



I don't care what ya'll do or don't do.....I like some good slaw with my chili and on a dawg........iffin you are mean to me I'll tell the Redhead on you....

I believe any number of female lady folk would appreciate it....hopefully we'll have a mess of them!!!!!  Donating it and raffling it off would raise some $$$ tho!!!raffles are awesome!!!!!!!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 6, 2012)

TNGIRL said:


> I don't care what ya'll do or don't do.....I like some good slaw with my chili and on a dawg........iffin you are mean to me I'll tell the Redhead on you....



Trying to reason with her is probably just a waste of your time Nick. Apparently, Jeff has "ruint" her by taking her out to those fancy buffets up there, on the hilly end of the state.


----------



## bam_bam (Feb 6, 2012)

Barry Duggan said:


> Trying to reason with her is probably just a waste of your time Nick. Apparently, Jeff has "ruint" her by taking her out to those fancy buffets up there, on the hilly end of the state.



Somebody say buffet?


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 6, 2012)

Barry Duggan said:


> Trying to reason with her is probably just a waste of your time Nick. Apparently, Jeff has "ruint" her by taking her out to those fancy buffets up there, on the hilly end of the state.


----------



## dpoole (Feb 7, 2012)

TNGIRL said:


>



KRYSTAL is her favorite


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 7, 2012)

dpoole said:


> KRYSTAL is her favorite


----------



## grayseal (Feb 7, 2012)

I'll be bringing the brownies they always go good with chili and everything else -- -- does everything else go with brownies?


----------



## dpoole (Feb 8, 2012)

Heard a rumor Dan walked the course makeing a few adjustments


----------



## RogerB (Feb 8, 2012)

dpoole said:


> Heard a rumor Dan walked the course makeing a few adjustments



You need to place an arrow at each shooting stake pointing toward the thicket the target is in. That way folks will know which way to fling an arrow.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 8, 2012)

grayseal said:


> I'll be bringing the brownies they always go good with chili and everything else -- -- does everything else go with brownies?



Yep, and if you don't think brownies go with any and everything, Krystal must be your favorite.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 8, 2012)

dpoole said:


> Heard a rumor Dan walked the course makeing a few adjustments



Yesterday, D. Poole sent me a pic of one of the shots. I never could make out the intended target. Just looked like a log jam or beaver dam to me.


----------



## Dennis (Feb 8, 2012)

I also heard of at least one target that you shoot all the way across the hay field


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 8, 2012)

Dennis said:


> I also heard of at least one target that you shoot all the way across the hay field



I like them!!!!!!

I like Krsytals and I LOVE George's brownies (lots of nuts are THE best!!!)
ya'll stop pickin on me!!!!!!

And I still wanna come and shoot!!!!!!


----------



## bam_bam (Feb 8, 2012)

Barry Duggan said:


> Yesterday, D. Poole sent me a pic of one of the shots. I never could make out the intended target. Just looked like a log jam or beaver dam to me.



I got that picture too. I talked to Dpoole a little later and he swore there was a target back there and there was a hole to shoot through if you was tall enough.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 8, 2012)

Barry Duggan said:


> Yesterday, D. Poole sent me a pic of one of the shots. I never could make out the intended target. Just looked like a log jam or beaver dam to me.





bam_bam said:


> I got that picture too. I talked to Dpoole a little later and he swore there was a target back there and there was a hole to shoot through if you was tall enough.





This is the target.  

Don`t step on the one you don`t see, while tryin` to shoot this one...


----------



## Jake Allen (Feb 8, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> This is the target.
> 
> Don`t step on the one you don`t see, while tryin` to shoot this one...



I have a judo fixed to the end of a fast moving arrow that will fit right down that throat!

Limbskins anybody?


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 8, 2012)

Jake Allen said:


> I have a judo fixed to the end of a fast moving arrow that will fit right down that throat!
> 
> Limbskins anybody?





I think at last count, Donnie had killed 3 or 4 down in there. If any are taken Saturday, we`ll do a skinnin` demo with a flint flake.


----------



## dpoole (Feb 10, 2012)

see yall tomorrow/


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 10, 2012)

We'll be there!!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 10, 2012)

Chehawknapper and me will be there in the mornin`.


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 10, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Chehawknapper and me will be there in the mornin`.



Yehhhh Hawwww!!!!! can't wait to sit with Ben and learn!!!!!!!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 10, 2012)

TNGIRL said:


> We'll be there!!!!!



Jimmie said if you would put your hair up like Annette Funicello, and put a little spray net on it, he might grate you some coleslaw.


----------



## maymolly (Feb 11, 2012)

A good time was had by all who attended. 
Maymolly


----------



## Muddyfoots (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanks Barry and Jimmie for doing a fine job with the chili.

Thanks to everyone who attended. It was a good crowd.


----------



## bam_bam (Feb 11, 2012)

Muddyfoots said:


> Thanks Barry and Jimmie for doing a fine job with the chili.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who attended. It was a good crowd.



I agree!!! The chili was good and also perfect for the weather we had.


----------



## dpoole (Feb 12, 2012)

another good day. thanks to all who came and for those that could not make it maybe next time.


----------



## dpoole (Feb 12, 2012)

fire marshal


----------



## choctawlb (Feb 12, 2012)

The shoot was great, Jimmy and Barry the Chili was awesome, the weather was beautiful and sunny, with a strong clod wind on occasion. Great time with good friends.


----------



## rastaman (Feb 12, 2012)

I had a blast! The chili, brownies, and cupcakes were great! I shot a few trees and actually hit a couple of targets!


----------



## chehawknapper (Feb 12, 2012)

I thoroughly enjoyed myself! Had a good round with Choctawlb, ate some fantastic chili and heavenly brownies and spent the rest of the day talking and mingling with some great folks. Tried my best not to get embarrassed around Tomi. Busting rocks and making arrows - Oh please don't throw me in that briarpatch! Ride up and back with a great friend was a wonderful way to start and end the day. And by the way, I thought the course was set up wonderfully, at least until those last two hail mary shots!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Feb 12, 2012)

Gee Haw ABAC. mIke


----------



## whossbows (Feb 12, 2012)

i think i saw one of tomi;s arrows in a tree,and didnt think jeff could stretch so far


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 12, 2012)

Another fine day spent among good friends. Still not sure who set up the course, but they did a fine job. Thought the chili was overrated, so many thanks for seeing to it I didn't have to eat it everyday next week. The brownies and muffins, on the other hand, were most excellent. So was the cake.


----------



## p paw barry (Feb 12, 2012)

and not one of those arrows in the tree's were mine ,,,,,,not in those pic. anyway. had so much food and fun as allways,,,got to do a little pic a spot, and some "it is so dark i can't see the target" shooting with mr. dan , jeff, donnie, billy ----- that is just to much fun...... great time----- see u all this coming sat.


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 12, 2012)

What a great day it was yesterday!!!!!Thank You to all the folks in SGTP, for the set-up and the chili and getting Ben there so I could ask him a hundred questions and practically sit in his lap!!!!! I've got pics myself to post tommorrow when I get home.
P paw.....you didn't hit any trees cause your arrows flew out in the woods and ran away!!!!
Whossbows....yep thats my arrow in the tree....matter of fact I hit quite a few of them during the day!!! It was a challenging course but fun!!!!! I hit the tree after Jeff did...on purpose so he wouldn't feel so alone there!!!!
Thanks to George for the brownies!!!!And Wanda for the muffins!!!!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 13, 2012)

here are my offerings!!!!!!!pretty self explanatory I'd say!!!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 13, 2012)

Here's another batch.....what can I say about my buddies Wendle and Ken.....




































I wasn't exactly sitting in Ben's lap BUT I was mighty interested in what he was showing me and Nick!!!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 13, 2012)

Here's my last few.......
The burn barrel was GREATLY appreciated by ALL!!!!!!








And here's the biggest group I could get a picture of.....and I got to be in it to!!!!!!!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 13, 2012)

Looks like a great time, wish I coulda made it down there.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 13, 2012)

I really enjoyed the day and it was great to see everybody again. Hope to make the next one too. Ben, good to have you along, old friend!


----------



## dpoole (Feb 13, 2012)

how do you zoom this camera in? per MISS TOMI walk closer


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 13, 2012)

dpoole said:


> how do you zoom this camera in? per MISS TOMI walk closer



I was just being instructive!!!!!!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 13, 2012)

dpoole said:


> how do you zoom this camera in? per MISS TOMI walk closer





TNGIRL said:


> I was just being instructive!!!!!!



Welcome to the digital age.


----------

